
IBM Raises the Bar with a 50-Qubit Quantum Computer - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609451/ibm-raises-the-bar-with-a-50-qubit-quantum-computer/
======
tandav
If you have 50 qubit computer, where the heck is the results of trillions
factorisation?

